# powder coating



## carpblaster (Jan 7, 2012)

I am going to try pouring some blanks, and I got a ton of powder coat that i put on my crappie jigs, to put on crappie jigs, i heat the head up and dip in powder,then i cook them in a toaster oven, and there rock hard, hardly get one tochip, I was wondering if any one has used these pigments to put in your PR,do you think it would get hard toofast and mess up when its poured,hate to let it go to waste
carpblaster:biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 7, 2012)

that may be a question for Brooks803. As much casting as he does, surely he could help ya!


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jan 7, 2012)

Several have tried using powder coating for pigments in casting.  Whilenit is usable, it doesn't mix as well as other powders.  Harder to get clumps out as compared to mica or pearl ex powders.

You won't mess it up using it for colorant and it will work.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 7, 2012)

James hit it on the head! The powder coat paint just doesn't mix very well and the colors fall flat. Now powder coating the brass tubes and using THAT to cast will work. Lots of variations with that. Look into coastalscents.com for mica powders. Not very expensive and more colors than you could ever need.


----------



## carpblaster (Jan 7, 2012)

thanks all, i looked at costalscents, registerd, made a order but it wont process it,keeps sending me back to sigh in, then says nothing in my cart, i sign in and cart empty,go look and first click on mica i want boom up is whats in cart, but wont let me pay for it or go no where,,just shows my address and nothing will happen


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 7, 2012)

carpblaster said:


> thanks all, i looked at costalscents, registerd, made a order but it wont process it,keeps sending me back to sigh in, then says nothing in my cart, i sign in and cart empty,go look and first click on mica i want boom up is whats in cart, but wont let me pay for it or go no where,,just shows my address and nothing will happen



Do you have a script blocker or other type anti virus or ad blocker. Some react to the site opening other windows because of off site carts etc.? I know mine does and I have to do the temporary allow site.
:clown:


----------



## carpblaster (May 30, 2012)

I got me some testors paint and spray paint for inside painting, and orderd the colors to put in my mix,thanks
Rodney


----------



## Sylvanite (May 30, 2012)

While powder paint can work for tinting PR (see others comments above), I'd avoid it for Alumilite.  My experience is that powder paint carries enough moisture to make Alumilite foam.  PR is more forgiving of trace moisture.

Regards,
Eric


----------

